# A broken promise, introducing the Lombard



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I *PROMISED *myself that I wasn't going to even think about starting another project before I finished the *8* or so I'm already in the middle of. Well, I *LIED*!









This half finished _thing _ turned up on feebay a while ago, and I talked myself out of it.TWICE








Then a discussion of log haulers turned up on another board the same day that the dumb thing was relisted. Hmmmm, it was priced LESS than the parts used on it... nah, welllll, hmmm. Oh crap, temptation wins again!.... Good thing I already have a battery operated crawler and c-16 cylinder parts in my junk box!

An hour of trolling the net and think I accumulated enough detail pix to be able to finish it, I think. Plus I found a Lombard patent drawing and some scans from a parts catalog! 










I'll post more pix here when the beastie arrives, and as I make progress. All the pics I'll be using and the main build log will be on the web page below:
http://www.the-ashpit.com/mik/loghauler.htm



One question, tho Wheels or Skis?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

How about both? Skis with hidden tiny rollers if you wanted the "ski" look.....we had some toy like that when we were kids.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

You're going to make it operable? That would truly be cool!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Something like operable, if it works. Shouldn't be too hard to run a spring belt between the drive axle and crankshaft. I have some nylon gears I can use for the steering as well. Unfortunately, the dozer I have only ran on 2 AA batteries and has a rather wimpy drivetrain. Beefing up the mandrels and taking some of the slop out of it is under serious consideration.... followed by seeing if I can fit a 2 C cell battery pack into the boiler or fuel bunker. It will still have the tethered control (fwd/rev/stop), and you'll have to reach down to steer it. But I think I can live with that.


The dozer fell apart about 90 minutes ago. Now I just have to wait until the body gets here to see how much I'll have to narrow it.










Skis with wheels are an idea. We'll see.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, it arrived.... and promptly got things cut off. The too small stack and steam dome got replaced. Most of the incorrect cab details got yanked. And the rear overhang on the cab went bye-bye. It also got a first coat of color.-- Yes, I know the crawler drive is too far rearward in this pic. I just wanted to see what it looked like! 









A Lombard catalog picture 









Shortened and narrowed cheapy crawler drive. I have to shorten and splice the rubber tracks to fit yet. 









Cab details of a restored Lombard in New Hampshire









Cab details started. I moved the water column where it belongs, then added the pressure gauge and backhead throttle. I'll fabricate the injectors out of styrene tube and wire. 









That's where it all stands tonight. Fabricating the engines will be fun. Just about everything I have here is too big! I may have to go visit the Lionel dealer and see what he has....


----------



## DarkTalon (Nov 8, 2008)

That's really cool, I like it and it's looking good!


----------

